# 8/30 Panama City 70# Amberjack



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

Wife and i left from panama city marina 6 am and plan was to get some amberjack and do little scouting. Weather was really nice and in no time we was 40 miles offshore. 240 ft of water wife dropped big grunt about half way down and was instantly hooked on big monster, few seconds later line popped. I knew one of the reels had older line on it and that was it (kicking myself). Down goes second and third big grunt and after few minutes of fight lost both of them. Now we out of big live bait and i put on biggest jig we had, dropped it and as soon i lock the spool, fish on. This thing almost pulled me over at first and i knew it was big one. I think i was fighting him about 20 minutes (felt like hour) and then wife got gaff in him and wresting him in the boat. we both couldn't believe how big he was. We decided we not gonna get another one and started trolling and looking for new fishing spots. Found little tiny mark on bottom about 200ft, dropped down live minnows and got red grouper and scamp. Then saw really good size grass patch, i cast live cigar right on the edge of it and mahi madness was on. One after another we pulled them in the boat, blood everywhere. Biggest one was 28" . with more fish in the boat than we ever dreamed we decided to head in. Made it back to the marina 3 PM. I thought fish was 80 pounds but scale said 69.5 . What a great day and still today my sore muscles reminding me that fight.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Dang nice job! Looks like the mahi were pretty good sized too


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey, that's the same Navy ship we ran into on Friday. Kicked us off our spot. Did your Jack have 2 jigs dangling cause we got nailed twice! lol
Great report and pics capt, now show us how you prepare and serve your catch!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Those are some nice size fish.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great trip! Nice jack and scamp!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

holy eats!!! you got dinner fer a few weeks there!!! Congrats on a great day!!!


----------



## ollemar (Sep 18, 2013)

yes, the whole neighborhood gonna eat good.


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Looks like you guys had an awesome day!


----------



## PeterParker (Jun 8, 2014)

Nice fish! Looks like an almaco jack to me... not amberjack?


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Panama City AJ*

Just a couple of words, NICE, very, very NICE!

Well done sir, that is a haul.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

You guys had a day of fishing that can only be summed up by saying, "you really had to be there". Great post and pics but now you are going to be in the category "that's going to be a bear to beat". Tight lines to you and your crew.


----------



## rscrubberrn (Apr 24, 2015)

Great job. Some killer fish.


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

That's what I thought too. Almaco?


----------

